# Soy!



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have mentioned more than once that I avoid soy whenever possible. Many have taken to drinking soy milk and at my local grocery stores, it holds an interesting amount of real estate, which means, it is being consumed by many.

There is a website that evaluates your food preps and gives you a rating based on what you have. I have no soy beans, and because of that, my legumes were given a low rating. Of course, they were not promoting some of the legumes that I do stock. I no longer know this website.

The Weston A. Price foundation has much information about eating healthy. There are many great videos that have been put out by their followers. I have yet to attend any of their local meetings, but it is my understanding that there are local organizations in many places.

http://www.westonaprice.org/soy-alert/

I will repost this original article, but there are dozens of links in the article that I will not repost.



> Confused About Soy?-Soy Dangers Summarized
> •High levels of phytic acid in soy reduce assimilation of calcium, magnesium, copper, iron and zinc. Phytic acid in soy is not neutralized by ordinary preparation methods such as soaking, sprouting and long, slow cooking. High phytate diets have caused growth problems in children.
> •Trypsin inhibitors in soy interfere with protein digestion and may cause pancreatic disorders. In test animals soy containing trypsin inhibitors caused stunted growth.
> •Soy phytoestrogens disrupt endocrine function and have the potential to cause infertility and to promote breast cancer in adult women.
> ...


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Very interesting. We don't use Soy, but the information above may be the reason why the DW is "allergic" to it. I have also heard that Soy is not a good thing for a man to consume due to it's ability to raise Estrogen levels in the Male body.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

This is a bit off-topic, Weedygarden, but can you post a link to that website evaluating one's preps? I could use the help.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Women who have had breast cancer or any other symptoms are advised to avoid soy.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

My wife and I have handed out many of the Weston A. Price Soy Alert tri-folds brochures, often to people that are going for the Soy milk in the grocery store coolers. Weston A. Price okays the download and printing of these brochures because they want the information out there due to the bad health effects soy has. Soy is pervasive, in that it's used in so many things that people don't even consider it to be in, so it really pays to read labels. Men certainly don't need and shouldn't have but a small amount of estrogen in their bodies but soy contains high amounts of phytoestrogen and our bodies don't know the difference between plant or human estrogen, all I know is that I don't want to be a girly boy, getting older is already bad enough for man boobs. Anyway, The Weston A. Price Foundation has a lot of good info on soy as well as other good farming practices. There used to be a Soy Tox website out of New Zealand but I haven't been to it in a long time and don't know if it's there anymore, but I remember reading that soy milk replacer for infants was supposedly banned in that country due to it effects on children. Another thing to consider is the use of GMO in foods and I've heard claims that over 90% of the worlds soy is Roundup ready GM soy. Grow your own veggies and you'll know what's in them, use heirloom open pollenated seed and be a seed saver.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

www.westonaprice.org


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

All my life there has been almost nothing I can't eat. All the time I have heard "Won't that make you sick?", nope, almost nothing does. 

Soy is one of those very select things that my body vehemently rejects. I don't think I am allergic but my digestive system does NOT like it. I LOVE beans, peas, chickpeas, etc but soybeans are my nemesis:club:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*LDS Food Storage Calculator*



notyermomma said:


> This is a bit off-topic, Weedygarden, but can you post a link to that website evaluating one's preps? I could use the help.


(Edit: I posted this link and I do not think it is the one I mentioned earlier. I am trying to figure out which webpage it was and will keep looking. They gave an evaluation of what they thought you needed when you entered the information. It is similar to this page, but I do not think this is the one.)

I am not positive, but I did a search and I think this is the website. Given that you have to interact with it, copying and pasting is not the best. When you go to the website, there are blanks for you to fill out to indicate family members and amounts of food and other supplies stored. When you are finished, it will evaluate what you have and let you know what you need, according to them. I am not a lima bean or soybean person so both of those threw off my score. However, I did not see specifics for red beans, black beans, garbanzos, etc., just more of a generic category for them.

http://lds.about.com/library/bl/faq/blcalculator.htm



> Food Storage Calculator
> 
> Use the following calculator to figure the minimum food storage amounts for your family for one year. The amounts are based on the recommendations listed in the LDS Church's Essentials of Home Production and Storage booklet, see (LDS Distribution Center). These are only recommendations. You will need to determine what you should store for your family.
> 
> ...


Also, you have to be aware that some of the amounts given by different sites, and maybe this one, are far from adequate for the amounts people need to survive. I am going to post links to various sites so you can see the variation of suggested amounts. There are a few, and sorry, I am not going to copy and paste all the articles. I have strong virus software and did not get any pop-ups from them.

http://www.family-survival-planning.com/home-food-storage.html

http://www.preparednesspro.com/do-you-have-enough

http://www.provident-living-today.com/Bulk-Food-Storage.html


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Viking said:


> My wife and I have handed out many of the Weston A. Price Soy Alert tri-folds brochures, often to people that are going for the Soy milk in the grocery store coolers. Weston A. Price okays the download and printing of these brochures because they want the information out there due to the bad health effects soy has. Soy is pervasive, in that it's used in so many things that people don't even consider it to be in, so it really pays to read labels. Men certainly don't need and shouldn't have but a small amount of estrogen in their bodies but soy contains high amounts of phytoestrogen and our bodies don't know the difference between plant or human estrogen, all I know is that I don't want to be a girly boy, getting older is already bad enough for man boobs. Anyway, The Weston A. Price Foundation has a lot of good info on soy as well as other good farming practices. There used to be a Soy Tox website out of New Zealand but I haven't been to it in a long time and don't know if it's there anymore, but I remember reading that soy milk replacer for infants was supposedly banned in that country due to it effects on children. Another thing to consider is the use of GMO in foods and I've heard claims that over 90% of the worlds soy is Roundup ready GM soy. Grow your own veggies and you'll know what's in them, use heirloom open pollenated seed and be a seed saver.


I really like so much of what they teach about, although I am not completely onboard with all of their advice. I have much to learn. They are pro: raw milk, bone broth, butter, cod liver oil, natural sweeteners, fermented foods, grass fed meats, and more. I like when a movement is down to earth, with clear information. The local potlucks that they hold every month or so are another way for people to get ideas about how and what to eat.

They have a beginner's video collection with about 18 videos. I have watched a few of them. http://www.westonaprice.org/beginner-videos/


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> All my life there has been almost nothing I can't eat. All the time I have heard "Won't that make you sick?", nope, almost nothing does.
> 
> Soy is one of those very select things that my body vehemently rejects. I don't think I am allergic but my digestive system does NOT like it. I LOVE beans, peas, chickpeas, etc but soybeans are my nemesis:club:


I have known people who have used soybeans to replace other beans in their cooking, such as in chili.

I have mentioned this before: I knew some young people who lived together in a house, men and women, and they decided to eat vegetarian. They ate lots of tofu, which is soy based and drank soy milk. After a couple years, two of the girls told me that they realized that the soy was messing with their hormones. I didn't ask for details about what happened. They were so affected that they also began to eat meat.

If you buy anything that is processed in the grocery store: salad dressings, pasta mixes, soups, etc., check the ingredients. It seems that soy is slipped into almost everything that is processed. So we may all have an ongoing input of it in our diets without actively consuming it.

Another thing I will never eat are the artificial meats made from soy, TVP a.k.a. textured vegetable protein. Many people have these in their preps. No thank you!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Another article: Dangers of Soy*

http://www.foodrenegade.com/dangers-of-soy/

This article has several reference links at the end. I am not going to copy and paste them.



> Dangers of Soy
> 
> by Kristen Michaelis
> 
> ...


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

weedygarden said:


> I really like so much of what they teach about, although I am not completely onboard with all of their advice. I have much to learn.


This is the way my wife and I feel and it fits with a lot of other health writers talk about, there are things that we don't accept because of our studies and how food effects our bodies don't always match, we often take the best of the info and ignore things we don't agree with, at the time.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting about this, weedy. Very informative.

Personally, your post is also very validating for me. Just the other day (Thanksgiving) my health-food oriented sister was trying to convince me to consume soy for its benefits for menopausal women. I'm not taking anything (personal choice) - and if I did, it certainly wouldn't be soy! My husband comes from a farming family - all their soy was RoundUp-ready. I imagine most are. Who wants that in their body? So your post feels like one of those "uncoincidental" coincidences, validating my point of view.  Thank you.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> http://www.foodrenegade.com/dangers-of-soy/
> 
> This article has several reference links at the end. I am not going to copy and paste them.


I think this part of the article is important;


> Debunking The Asian Soy Myth
> 
> But, people say, what about Asians? They eat soy every day, and they're so healthy!
> 
> ...


Just like people think that Asians somehow just eat rice, their traditional diets are varied and much different than most people think. Even traveling to these places doesn't necessarily give you a good view of their traditional diets, after all is McDonalds a good representative of ours?

As far as soy goes, I do find the fermented products do not have the same (obvious) negative effects for me, soy sauce has never bothered me whatsoever. As far as more substantial items I found that tempeh (traditionally fermented type) does not disagree with to nearly the same extent as run of the mill tofu or what have you.

Personally, I just don't see the need for it in my diet so I stick to things that taste better, make me healthier, and are (imo) better for our world :dunno:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> I think this part of the article is important;
> 
> Just like people think that Asians somehow just eat rice, their traditional diets are varied and much different than most people think. Even traveling to these places doesn't necessarily give you a good view of their traditional diets, after all is McDonalds a good representative of ours?
> 
> ...


The American diet has gradually devolved over decades. The changes in how food is produced, processed, cooked, and served has been one nail at a time in our coffins.

I understand that much food used to be fermented. Many people made their own sauerkraut. It is much better for you than the jarred or canned stuff from the stores.

http://homestead.org/KarynSweet/FermentedFood/Bacteria.htm



> Beneficial Bacteria for the Health-conscious Homesteader
> 
> by Karyn Sweet
> 
> ...


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

When we had goats I made kefir, I always had some in the refigerator. I plan on setting up for fermenting vegetables as well because I've read that they are very healthy for people. Too bad that as kids we often turn up our noses to those wonderful things.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Edamame*

From Wikipedia:



> Edamame or edamame bean is a preparation of immature soybeans in the pod, found in the cuisine of Taiwan, China, Japan, Indonesia, Korea and Hawaii. The pods are boiled or steamed and served with salt.


Edamame has become a popular way to eat soy beans. Before I really became aware of the dangers of soy, my daughter began to eat them. I think it is due to her friends who realized their hormones were being affected by soy that she stopped eating them.

Given that they are not fully mature soybeans, the results may not be as intense, I don't know. But if there is anything soy related, I am avoiding it like the plague.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Are you using the www.stockupfood.com calculator?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Grimm, yes!*



Grimm said:


> Are you using the www.stockupfood.com calculator?


I think this is it! Thank you.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I think this is it! Thank you.


I use it too but can't eat half the stuff they recommend. I just doubled my goals to compensate.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Store bought dressings are a problem*

Soybean Oil

http://gnowfglins.com/2014/12/04/av...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer



> Soybean oil is quite common in store-bought dressings and is another no-no on my list. For one, soy contains goitrogens which lead to depressed thyroid function. If you're someone who struggles with thyroid issues, you'll want to avoid this like the plague and look into some maca root to help balance it out.
> 
> Soybean oil is also a polyunsaturated oil. Research has indicated that excess amounts are linked to:
> ◾cancers
> ...


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

It's good to see so many here understanding the dangers of soy. About 56 years ago my dad was into health foods and I had read that there were some things in soy that were not good. I don't remember what it was but it was probably that there was enzyme inhibitors in it, stuff that messed up the thyroid.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Viking said:


> It's good to see so many here understanding the dangers of soy. About 56 years ago my dad was into health foods and I had read that there were some things in soy that were not good. I don't remember what it was but it was probably that there was enzyme inhibitors in it, stuff that messed up the thyroid.


As I said earlier, I knew young people who were trying to be better, being vegetarian and eating tofu frequently. I heard their eventual realization that soy was making them not feel well.

I believe soy in the U.S. is ALL GMO. I believe it was the first GMO. In spite of me avoiding it, when you look at any ingredients in anything, it is likely to have soy in it.

I am going to keep adding information here that I find when I find it. I have seen lots of information over the years about the ills of soy and it seems that some people know first hand, while others had no idea that it is to be avoided as much as possible. Too many mixes and packaged food has it snuck in. I realize that I have used mixes and pre-made products without looking at the ingredients.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

weedygarden said:


> As I said earlier, I knew young people who were trying to be better, being vegetarian and eating tofu frequently. I heard their eventual realization that soy was making them not feel well.
> 
> I believe soy in the U.S. is ALL GMO. I believe it was the first GMO. In spite of me avoiding it, when you look at any ingredients in anything, it is likely to have soy in it.
> 
> I am going to keep adding information here that I find when I find it. I have seen lots of information over the years about the ills of soy and it seems that some people know first hand, while others had no idea that it is to be avoided as much as possible. Too many mixes and packaged food has it snuck in. I realize that I have used mixes and pre-made products without looking at the ingredients.


The use of soy and it's byproducts are very sneaky, one really has to read the small print and ask questions when ordering vitamins and food products and even then it could be in those things.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Miso*

I found this article in James Wesley Rawles "Survival Blog."

https://survivalblog.com/letter_re_tvp_is_a_poor_choice/



> Letter Re: TVP is a Poor Choice for Food Storage
> By James Wesley Rawles | October 17, 2006
> Jim:
> Many commercially packaged storage food "package deals" load up on Textured Vegetable Protein (TVP) for protein. I would eat TVP if I had to, but if you are considering buying food for storage, stick to eggs and meat. TVP comes from soybeans, and soybeans are not a good human food. To explain:
> ...


Miso is something I have never bought nor eaten. Miso soup (clear) is touted as being as good as eating chicken soup when you are sick.

Now, miso is on my shopping list and I am going to give it a try. The idea of fermented foods has always been a challenge for me, but I am better than I used to be.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Interesting information about soy, by Sally Fallon of the Weston Price Foundation.


----------

